# Mama Fox and the usual



## CherryHBombMom (Apr 19, 2017)

Mama fox was concerned by my husband cleaning up brush. The snake was on some brush in our creek. I seem to have a radar for them...


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice shots,,,, whenever I see some nice wildlife around us, I never seem to have my camera,,,, had 2 ospreys right over my head the other day, by the time I got my camera,,,, gone,,,,


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you! That is generally how it works for me. I'm trying to make an effort to get my camera out more.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 20, 2017)

Good ones!  Nature gives us some awesome looks!


----------



## FMC (Oct 12, 2017)

A cottonmouth to boot.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 12, 2017)

Good pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Oct 13, 2017)

*Thank you*

Cottonmouths are usually what we see on our property but I’ve finally got pics of some others.


----------

